# Macabre Tonality ~ Ambient Music



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Please take a moment to check out my music on Bandcamp!

Click on album art to be taken to a page where you can listen.



















<img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Prices slashed! You can get the whole ethereal Realm of Restless Spirits album for $1 and the single Boiler Room Maintenance for $0.50!


----------

